# Impression depuis iPhoto vers bac photo HP printer



## EricMac (6 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter un Imac et je souhaite imprimer des photos depuis iPhoto vers mon imprimante HP Photosmart 6180. Je n'arrive à imprimer sur le second bac de l'imprimante lorsque je suis ds iPhoto. 
Qd je passe par le logiciel HP; je peux sélectionner le bac souhaité (bac papier A4 ou bac photo 10x15). Le pb c'est que je ne peux pas sélectionner les photos qui sont ds iPhoto (mais seulement celles qui sont directement ds un répertoire du Finder)

Avez-vous une solution pour imprimer directement depuis iPhoto ?

j'ai fait qq recherches sur le site où j'ai trouvé des messages sur des pb similaires mais pas de solutions. D'où ma question

Je vous remercie


----------



## berzek (13 Novembre 2007)

Je suis justement dans le même cas  C'est un comble, non ? :mouais:


----------



## EricMac (14 Novembre 2007)

tu peux exporter les photos que tu veux imprimer depuis iphoto vers HP photosmart studio et imprimer ensuite. ca marche mais c'est pas pratique


----------



## EricMac (16 Novembre 2007)

Pour imprimer depuis iPhoto 08 :
1-Sélectionner la photo
2-Menu fichier
3-Imprimer
4-taille du papier 10x15 et préréglages sur type de papier
5- imprimer
6- menu déroulant iPhoto s la seconde boite de dialogue => type/qualité du papier
7- Source du papier => Bac photo


----------



## murati (15 Décembre 2007)

EricMac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens d'acheter un Imac et je souhaite imprimer des photos depuis iPhoto vers mon imprimante HP Photosmart 6180. Je n'arrive à imprimer sur le second bac de l'imprimante lorsque je suis ds iPhoto.
> Qd je passe par le logiciel HP; je peux sélectionner le bac souhaité (bac papier A4 ou bac photo 10x15). Le pb c'est que je ne peux pas sélectionner les photos qui sont ds iPhoto (mais seulement celles qui sont directement ds un répertoire du Finder)
> ...


  Je suis exactement dans le même probleme que vous. J'ai un mac et je viens d'acheter HP Photosmart 6180 et je n'arrive pas à imprimer depuis Iphoto. Je ne peux selectionner le bac photo. Avez vous trouver une solution? Merci


----------



## stefperso (19 Janvier 2008)

Même problème pour moi. Je viens de faire l'acquisition de cette imprimante, et je n'arrive pas non plus à imprimer via iphoto en sélectionnant le bac photo. Obligé de passer par le HP Photosmart studio qui rame ++  chez moi. 
Donc si quelqu'un a, depuis le dernier post, trouvé une solution, merci de la partager.

EDIT : Heu, après relecture du premier message, mon imprimante n'est pas une 6180, mais un C5180...Enfin, le probleme est identique


----------



## pablo62 (13 Mars 2008)

bonjour à tous ceux qui me lirons, je possède depuis peu un mac et j'ai la version de iphoto7.1.3 (364) comme vous je ne peux imprimer sur ma photosmart 6180, j'ai essayer de faire comme  le suggère ERIC MAC sur son message du 16/11 mais je n'arrive pas à  à trouver le chemin pour accéder au bac photo merci de répondre


----------



## Miridos (20 Avril 2008)

Finalement trouvé la solution: Aller sur le site HP Support et télécharger la dernière version: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...r&cc=fr&lang=fr&os=219&product=1153494&dlc=fr

Voila ça résout le problème, vu qu'on peut enfin sélectionner soit le bac principal, soit le bac photo.

Depuis Iphoto, il faut quand même faire attention: 
Sélectionner sa photo à imprimer,
Cliquer Imprimer
Sélectionner l'imprimante, la taille de paier, les réglages et la taille
Cliquer Imprimer
==> ET OUVRIR LA FENETRE TYPE/QUALITE DE PAPIER (là ou il y a iphoto par défaut)
Enfin vous pouvez choisit le bac photo....
Il y a peut-être moyen de sauver ses réglages pour pas devoir le refaire à chaque fois, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé


----------

